# TDI Haldex Mk1 caddy



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Build thread: TDI Haldex Mk1 caddy*

I need a pickup truck that gets good mileage and that can still tow. I currently have a 2003 ALH that I have been using as a truck and I no longer want it full of exhaust parts so I picked up some Caddy's and a 2000 jetta TDI that lost its head due to a bad timing belt job. I have been working on sorting parts for the past 7 months and am finally to a point where I can start fabricating and assembling this truck. I will need some help with the more technical aspects of this build so please chime in if you have done something similar. 

Now for the pictures: 
































































ALH block, crank and accessories weighing down my current truck. 








MY 02m gear box out of a TT. Now I need the TDI ratios to swap in. 

I am currently waiting on some Roston rods. When they arrive I will be taking the bottom end to the machine shop to get the cylinders bored to match the pistons and have them assemble the bottom end. In the mean time I am going to start fabricating the rear subframe for the Haldex to mount to. I want this truck to sit low so it is going to be a challange to do with out chopping away at the bed. Wish me luck.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

This is a cool build, the TDI 6-speed ratios you'll need are gonna be available in the european market as they had a 6-speed option on there TDI's believe its was for the later common rail engine but still the same idea. however i dont know what the R&P set up they run. you may want to check out tdi club fourms they will have all the detailed info. i know the one guys name is delvi and he has done a fwd 6-speed swap in his tdi and later swapped his ALH for a BEW (i think thats the common rail engine code). i ll check back your progress, good luck!


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*6 speed tdi ratios*

I have sourced the 6 speed tdi gear set already and just need to pay the guy. We have decided to go compound turbos on this truck so do check back.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

this will be interesting.opcorn: 
good luck. 
:beer:


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Thanks*

I am going to need it. 








Heres my Manual Haldex controller so I can do away with the wheel position sensors. I tried to get the F-town unit but they would not respond to me. SQS gave me a good deal on this one shipped. Stand up guy if you need haldex stuff.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Side tracked*

Sorry I got a bit side tracked. I picked up a Corrado that needed some love and so it took my attention for a couple weeks. It should be finished the end of next week and then back to the truck. In the mean time my friends shop got rid of a couple cars so now the rabbit truck can go inside for some fab work.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Motor mounts*

I am looking for suggestions for my motor mounts. Since I am running the ALH diesel engine I am wondering if there might be a softer poly bushing I could use or if i should just go with a higher durometer rubber mount? I have always used poly on gas cars but am open to hearing the choir. 

Anyone have experience with these: http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...olkswagen-8l-8n-audi-18t-20l-tdi-p-13092.html


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Oh man*

No advice on the motor mounts? Dang. looks like we will just have to make some. i think I will go with 70 durometer poly with some aluminum inserts. 

Well I have my christmas present from my wife arriving today so I will post pics soon.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Look what just arrived*

:laugh:








Now the engine is ready to be assembled.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Christmas came early!*

They just got here and look pretty good. 








I know I don't need bumpers yet but they were a good deal and I wanted carbon fiber or chrome euro bumpers and these were less then the chrome ones so I snagged them.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*O2M with tdi ratios*

Just got my gearbox from Europe now I get to swap ratios with my other 02m gearbox.







I will be selling the front wheel drive gearbox when the gears are swapped. Any offers?


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

I think Nothing Leaves Stock in PA makes motor mounts for this swap. Have you checked out TDIclub at all? A couple people have done compound turbo's on ALH's. Most go with a 17/22 but quite a few have stepped up to the 22/60 turbos. Looks like you're headed in the right direction with Rosten rods and a girdle. What pistons did you go with? Any plans on coating them and/or dropping the compression ratio? Sticking with 1.9L or are you bumping up to 2.0? What are your plans for the head/cam? What's the plan for fuel delivery? Haldex will be sweet!!
Corrado's aren't temporary distractions.  They'll literally rob you blind. Ask me how I know. Good luck on the build! My Dad has a caddy and I've thought for a while that it would be cool to make it a TDI.


----------



## OG16VGLI (Feb 22, 2010)

If I were you, Try the stock motor mounts for now. The stiffer they are in the TDI's the more vibration you get from the motor. The 60 durometer dog bone mount in my car made if feel like it was going to rattle apart. If you can, try to find some 50 durometer mounts. Not horribly stiff, but enough to make a difference.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Ha*

The engine is almost finished. 
I went with a colt stg 2 cam, TT dual springs and ported the exhaust ports and slightly ported the intakes. 

I am going to run Kerma's 1856 hybrid turbo until I can get a manifold made and compound turbos.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

GT TDI Golf said:


> I think Nothing Leaves Stock in PA makes motor mounts for this swap. Have you checked out TDIclub at all? A couple people have done compound turbo's on ALH's. Most go with a 17/22 but quite a few have stepped up to the 22/60 turbos. Looks like you're headed in the right direction with Rosten rods and a girdle. What pistons did you go with? Any plans on coating them and/or dropping the compression ratio? Sticking with 1.9L or are you bumping up to 2.0? What are your plans for the head/cam? What's the plan for fuel delivery? Haldex will be sweet!!
> Corrado's aren't temporary distractions.  They'll literally rob you blind. Ask me how I know. Good luck on the build! My Dad has a caddy and I've thought for a while that it would be cool to make it a TDI.


From what I have found nobody makes motor mounts for this to work with the MK1. Gotta make mk4 work. 

I am using pd 150 pistons. It is bored .5 over to accommodate them. 

I understand the cost of owning a corrado. My friend is a corrado but and has about 6 of them laying around.


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

Could have sworn that NLS had mounts for this swap.  I'm running Kerma's 1856 and have been for almost 5 years. Great power and IMHO an excellent turbo for a daily driver that won't leave a smoke screen every time you decide to go WOT. I bought a stg 3 Colt cam but it won't fit in my head without some clearance work. I need to trade it in for a stg 2.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Long block is finished*

The long block is put together. Pictures to come shortly. Man am I happy!


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

Anyclamp said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you measure the big ends before installation? I have seen some scary things with those rods just getting installed without being checked for roundness.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

Sure did.


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

Anyclamp said:


> Sure did.


:thumbup:


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*More pics*

So i started stripping the wiring harness and the engine out of the parts car to put into the truck. The new long block is built and about ready to paint.







Colt stg 2 cam lightly ported head, TT dual valve springs cryo treated. New valves, guides and lifters. 







1/2" girdle with ARP hardware. 







My helper was sick on Saturday so I substituted him for a new tire when dropping the engine and gear box. Gear box sold that day and has now financed the purchase of a Peloquin Diff for my AWD 02m gear box. I have decided to make a trip towing 3 gear boxes out to Diesel Land in Denver to have him do the gear swapping for me. He has done this before, so I feel he is the man for the job.


----------



## Whitbread (Dec 19, 2007)

That girdle kit looks good . Make sure the 4 smaller main cap washers go on #1 and #5 main caps. I presume the spacers under the girdle were machined to give .001-.002" clearance between plate and block?

Give me a holler if you ever have any tdi questions :beer:.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Thanks*



Whitbread said:


> That girdle kit looks good . Make sure the 4 smaller main cap washers go on #1 and #5 main caps. I presume the spacers under the girdle were machined to give .001-.002" clearance between plate and block?
> 
> Give me a holler if you ever have any tdi questions :beer:.


Thanks Whitbread!

I do have a question for you. Did you machine your pistons on the passat in order to have valve to piston clearance or was it fine with the 3 hole head gasket? I am refering to the compound turbo passat. I had the machine shop deck the block a tiny bit and now am freaking out because the said they didn't check the clearance when they put the pistons in. I find this out a week after they give it back to me.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*More pics*

I have still been collecting parts and striping both cars. 
Drained the fuel tank and the diesel worked great in the pressure washer burner. I can't belive the 8 year old diesel could still be good. 
 Bay is almost ready for some fab work.
Found a little rust under the carpet. For a Utah Truck this is un heard of. 
 Started pulling everything off the under carriage. 
 Got the MK 4 dash out and am ready to pull the harness from the TDI. Anyone need some airbags and the controller? They are for sale.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Trans*

I was going to DieselLand this weekend to have my gears swapped from the Euro Tdi box to the 02M awd box and I had ordered a Peloquin LSD a couple months back and still have not received it so it looks like I will just be dropping off the box and have to come back in a couple weeks to pick it up. I am going to drop by KermaTDI while I am out there and say hi to all the guys that have been hooking me up with parts. Hopefully the diff gets here soon so we can get the engine and trans fitted.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

how much was the euro tdi box your using to swap gears from into the TT gear box? ive been wanting to do this swap for a long time but never found gears in the price range id be willing to pay.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

this is going to be awesome!


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*hu*



carsluTT said:


> how much was the euro tdi box your using to swap gears from into the TT gear box? ive been wanting to do this swap for a long time but never found gears in the price range id be willing to pay.


I can't remember the exact price but I think it was around $1300 when exchange rates were good.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Subframe*

I have been working on the subframe and another project at the same time. 

Subframe partially welded. Center brace is just sitting there. I will need to get the frame test mounted before I can weld the center brace in. 

I have been cutting and grinding away with a flap disc to get rid of a bunch of undercoating and un needed metal brackets. Doesn't look like I have done much but I have got rid of about 7 lbs of crap. 

Not finished but getting close. Second subframe is a lot closer to where I needed to be. Measure once cut twice. 

And here is the project that is slowing me down. Almost finished and then I can really concentrate.


----------



## miketweedie (Apr 22, 2004)

what year is that? looks pre-unit! love it.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Yep*



miketweedie said:


> what year is that? looks pre-unit! love it.



The motor is a 1955 t110. I have bought all external parts at swap meets or on ebay. I wanted a fully restored t110 but they are pretty hard to come by so I built a boober out of pieces that I could find. Thanks


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

I broke down and purchased the 02m gearbox mounts and 06A block mount from Retrofication. 
I am going to use these to get the engine and trans mounted in the truck and line everything up then start fabricating the perches for the mk4 mounts to go in. http://www.retrofication.co.uk/mk1-golf-18t-20vt---19-tdi-06a-6-speed-02m-engine-mount-kit-187-p.asp I don't think the stock frame bracket will hold half the amount of torque we are shooting for so that is why we are going this route. Let me know if you have experience otherwise. 

We ordered the clutch and flywheel from http://www.kermatdi.com/servlet/the-8364/Clutch/Detail They did not have the correct clutch in stock so they special ordered it for us. Its the Southbend k70287-ss-ofe and flywheel 0503. 

Does anyone have any corado seats they want to let go of for a good price. Fabric does not need to be perfect but bolsters do.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

I just got my clutch and flywheel yesterday now I am waiting to get the gearbox back from diesel land and then the gearbox and block will be getting painted then the fun will begin. 



Oh I also got a 15 lb bottle of NOS just to keep it interesting.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

GT TDI Golf said:


> I think Nothing Leaves Stock in PA makes motor mounts for this swap. Have you checked out TDIclub at all? A couple people have done compound turbo's on ALH's. Most go with a 17/22 but quite a few have stepped up to the 22/60 turbos. Looks like you're headed in the right direction with Rosten rods and a girdle. What pistons did you go with? Any plans on coating them and/or dropping the compression ratio? Sticking with 1.9L or are you bumping up to 2.0? What are your plans for the head/cam? What's the plan for fuel delivery? Haldex will be sweet!!
> Corrado's aren't temporary distractions.  They'll literally rob you blind. Ask me how I know. Good luck on the build! My Dad has a caddy and I've thought for a while that it would be cool to make it a TDI.


 I now have 2 Corrado's. My brother bought a 93 slc that needed some love and he just let it sit for a couple months in our parents drive. Needless to say my old man called and said he wants it gone. So I picked it up and put a new clutch slave and master in it and am now working on changing out the motor mounts to stage.5 from black forrest industries and upgrading the control arm bushings to poly. Hopefully I can sell it quick to finance more parts for this caddy.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*gear box*

So this package came today:

It weighed in at 126 lbs and could not believe how well it was packed. Thanks Anuthee out at http://www.dieselland.net

Fully built 02m box with Peloquin limited slip diff and USP upgraded shifter forks.
I really can't say enough about how good Anuthee was to deal with. Stand up guy that tells you how it is and gets the work done quick.


----------



## gillano (Aug 4, 2005)

bad ass, ill be watching this one


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Subscribed!!!!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

where is the angle drive on that 02M, or is it not installed yet?


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

ejg3855 said:


> where is the angle drive on that 02M, or is it not installed yet?


Not installed yet. I have it but need the bolts and bracket. the dealer wants $120 for the bracket so if you know anyone that has one they will sell me used I would be grateful.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*painted the gearbox and engine*


John Deere green will look good with Candy white.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

how did you clean the trans? 

Block can get tanked, and head gets done at a shop usually but how to do trans?


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

ejg3855 said:


> how did you clean the trans?
> 
> Block can get tanked, and head gets done at a shop usually but how to do trans?


The gear box was completely stripped and rebuilt. So it was easy to clean. Just some good old carb cleaner.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

awesome :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

President Lincoln said:


> awesome :thumbup:opcorn:


Thanks Lincoln. Getting this motor put together has been a hay day. Everytime I start working on it I am missing pieces and have to wait a couple days for parts. Its coming slowly but surely.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Still working away.*

We pulled the firewall out of the jetta and set it in the caddy for mockup. I was wanting to see if we could do this swap without having to chop up the caddy to much. Jason from JP Autoworks out here in Utah has swayed me to cut the whole firewall and floorboard out of the jetta and fab it into the caddy. So that's what we are going to do. Jetta is completely stripped and ready to part out. Pics will come soon


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Sounds like an interesting method. Look at my project thread in my sig. I only used a TT tunnel, pretty much the same as a mk4 tunnel, and grafted it into my mk1 fairly easily. This way may save you some effort from doing the whole pan unless you have a good reason for it up your sleeve. Either way, keep having fun. It's a great swap!


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

d-bot said:


> Sounds like an interesting method. Look at my project thread in my sig. I only used a TT tunnel, pretty much the same as a mk4 tunnel, and grafted it into my mk1 fairly easily. This way may save you some effort from doing the whole pan unless you have a good reason for it up your sleeve. Either way, keep having fun. It's a great swap!


Awesome build! cant wait to see the finished project. 

I wanted power steering, the front subframe and mk4 suspension. I really like your route and who knows I might change my mind in the coming weeks as the mk4 starts to get cut up.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*So cold!*

I went to get some parts out of storage and took this picture to give an idea why there hasn't been much progress.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Fire wall*

So here are the pictures from a couple weeks ago:
















tore out the firewall because we were going to mount the mk4 firewall into the mk1. would have worked but left us little space in the bay for the compound turbos. So we are going to cut out the whole firewall and tunnel from the mk4 and fab it into the mk1.


----------



## 1.8T16vhead (Aug 3, 2006)

looking good 
is the truck engine and stuff at TDC ?

thats a nice projects awd caddy diesel


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

1.8T16vhead said:


> looking good
> is the truck engine and stuff at TDC ?
> 
> thats a nice projects awd caddy diesel


It was. 

Thanks.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*progress*

So I picked up a old wide body for a rabbit and will be doing some plastic work on it to make the side skirts longer. I will be making billet end caps for the carbon fiber small bumpers that will tie into the fender flares. Now I just need to find a gti front valance and some 15" wheels that are around 8" wide with 0 offset.

Oh I got my high pressure turbo today! 

Will post pics soon.


----------



## VWildVR6er (Dec 2, 2008)

Just stumbled upon this thread based on a google search. Subbed :thumbup:


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Finally got around to posting these pics*

Thanks to JP autoworks in West Jordan Ut this happened:
























I call this one, Serious static stance.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

MOAR pics! Very cool project


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*polished fuel lines*

I got around to finally working on this a little.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Black forrest discount*

Black forrest has a 10% off coupon code for waterfest so I decided to buy there stg 2 motor mounts. The green will match my engine and gear box so I had to do it. Hope I don't rattle my teeth out.


----------



## krousej (Dec 12, 2003)

*Haldex crazy*

Nice! I'll be watching! Surprised there wasn't more chadder about this. I'll say something to G60ING to get a link here too: http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=142679
That should draw them in.....ha ha.
PM sent.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*more fab work*

So we finally spent some time getting the floor on the truck cut out and the mk4 floor to match. 


























And some exhaust manifold work done for my BEW daily. Figure we got the engine out, we might as well build off of it. 








Cool Kermatdi CCV puck. 








The one off silicone hoses we made. If you need any silicone we make it www.aeroexhaust.com


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

lookin good :thumbup:


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome work :thumbup:


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*more grinning and turbos*









Got my high pressure turbo today. 









Got my low pressure a couple months ago and tested it on the BEW jetta. It makes good power on the jetta but its to high in the rpm range in my opinion. I like to have power down low on a diesel. 


















More grinding away to get the match right on.
















And the dust settled.


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

In! opcorn:


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Little update*

After testing the efr6258 we made 231hp to the wheels at 25psi on the bew. This means we will be real close to my goal numbers on the truck.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Anyclamp said:


> So we finally spent some time getting the floor on the truck cut out and the mk4 floor to match.



Now thats something that doesn't happen very often, you have been added to the TDI conversion list. Keep the updates coming:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

G60ING said:


> Now thats something that doesn't happen very often, you have been added to the TDI conversion list. Keep the updates coming:thumbup:opcorn:


Thanks. I want a tdi Corrado if you ever want to sell yours.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*more body work*


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

Hmm kinda how I made my rwd caddy. That front track width is something tho


----------



## jagdpanther9 (Mar 14, 2015)

cool cool build... =D


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

This is great :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*awesome!*



fvtec said:


> Hmm kinda how I made my rwd caddy. That front track width is something tho


I don't know how I missed your build thread. The truck looks sweet. good job.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Made some changes on the drivetrain*









Need one more coat on the mount and then everything goes back together. I need to make the two black hoses in white to match and then the engine and gearbox will go in. Still have a lot of welding if anyone wants to come help. Any pipe fitters out there have some spare time?


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*balanced out*

I have been welding like crazy and am about half done getting everything welded in. I also picked up a fluiddamper from www.kermatdi.com today


----------



## nightphorge (Mar 2, 2008)

how are you looking to do the rear suspension? Is the track width going to be covered with extra wide fenders? Awesome work so far!


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

nightphorge said:


> how are you looking to do the rear suspension? Is the track width going to be covered with extra wide fenders? Awesome work so far!


Yes I am widening the fenders. Also running BBS E52 wheels to suck the tires under the fenders.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

Plenty of room for the compound turbo's.








Getting the old axle out and the new subframe in.































































:bs:


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*airlift performance series*

















Got some of the suspension and brake components in. Now I am just waiting on the innfab #IDF lower control arms and mk4 vr6 knuckles.


----------



## Enter the chicken (Dec 11, 2011)

Great thread. Love getting updates. How much are those Bendpac lifts. And where do I get one


----------



## Hamster Wheel Turbo (Sep 18, 2002)

In for updates and sheer awesomeness of this. 

I'll be happy if I just get my ALH swap in, never mind * ALL OF THIS!!!!*


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

Enter the chicken said:


> Great thread. Love getting updates. How much are those Bendpac lifts. And where do I get one


Bought this one on a local classified page. was damaged and needed a section cut out and a new one welded in. I am into it about $1200


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

Didn't make it to the SEMA show. Waiting over a month on parts. I guess that's what happens when you need custom parts.


----------



## floridabmx (May 1, 2008)

Sub'd. Very interested in how you fit that haldex in there.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*getting it back rolling to take to my friends to bend the cage.*


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Cage*


----------



## oldpoopie (Jul 24, 2001)

drool


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm speechless about how awesome that truck is! Amazing work!!


----------



## AKrett (Dec 18, 2001)

cool build


----------



## Guthridge (Mar 4, 2013)

Are there any more updates on this??


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

Lots. Sorry i have been posting on Facebook and forgot about this thread.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*update*


----------



## eMak (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow. This one just keeps getting better! Keep it up man, this is an outstanding build!


----------



## choche116 (Oct 27, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GlhTroy (Aug 6, 2013)

Really great job all around I really like the flares you are making 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Laserface (Dec 9, 2010)

That tailgate :thumbup:


----------



## Enur (Jan 28, 2007)

Wauw - Just wauw! Seriously cool build, and it looks like your doing quality work - which make it even better!

Keep the updates coming! - I just found your build now, as I normally spend most time in the Golf 1 and Jetta 1 forum.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

:beer: :beer: Any updates on this monster?


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

any updates on this?? this is a seriously wild project

would love to see your welds inside the bay if you have any


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*New update*

So I have been posting to my facebook group and forgot to keep this updated. I went and picked up the car from the metal shaper in San Diego and decided to bring it back to Utah so I could get more work done on it since the metal shaper was taking forever. I left the interior with my friend Blayne in San diego for him to finish up the leather work. 
















The Touareg towed it without a issue. Very impressed by this 3.6








Truck is back in my garage and I got me a early westy deluxe grille for it.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*more*

















Got the carbon bumpers fitted. Now I really want to make some machined end caps for them. 








Got the turbo kit built and ready to go in.








Picked up a awesome Golf Rallye to side track me once again from getting this truck finished.


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*more*


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

:thumbup:

opcorn:


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Holy **** was the Rallye ever officially available here? It doesn't have the banana lights.

Also where did you get the cf bumpers? Is LWS Design still trading?


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

thegave said:


> Holy **** was the Rallye ever officially available here? It doesn't have the banana lights.
> 
> Also where did you get the cf bumpers? Is LWS Design still trading?


Imported the Rallye. only two U.S. spec cars ever came to the United States but ead the history. It is a interesting bit of Volkswagen history. I hould help me shed about 20 lbs.


----------



## squee_me (Jan 10, 2007)

Man truck looks great. Whats your FB group? I would love to see more pictures, especially of the tow hitch.


----------



## Blue-Civic-Hybrid (Jan 19, 2015)

Holy hell, this is amazing! If you could let me know what metal shaping shop you used in San Diego so I can avoid them! I love that rear tailgate!


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*sorry about the images.*

Check out my instagram for pictures @jtron_c


----------

